# Ein paar Fragen zu Elau PAC Drive C400



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben hier mittlerweile eine Haufen Anlagen mit Elau Controllern, Teilweise Max-4 aber großteils C400.
Nun habe ich davon leider kaum eine Ahnung.
 Möchte jetzt in erster Linie Backups machen und mir ein Programm ansehen, aber ohne etwas versehentlich zu zerstören. 


Dazu habe ich jetzt ein paar Grundlegende Fragen, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. 

-Ist es möglich das vollständige Projekt aus dem Controller zu laden?
Oder ist das ähnlich sinnlos wie bei einer S7(Symbolik/Kommentare...?) EPAS4 V00.24.03 b00 wäre vorhanden.
-Wenn ja, wie gehe ich da am besten vor?

-Wenn man das vollständige Programm auf eine andere CF Karte übertragen möchte, reicht es sie zu kopieren? 
Oder muss man dafür Pack-Drive Backup verwenden?

-Kann mir jemand einen Kurs empfehlen in Österreich? (Raum Wien)


Danke für eure Zeit.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## L.T. (28 November 2017)

Hallo Michael,

das SPS Projekt kannst du nur von der Steuerung laden wenn es auch als Quellcode auf die Steuerung übertragen wurde.
Dies wird im Dialog zum übertragen des Programms über die Auswahl "Projekt-Datei aktualisieren" verhindert/erlaubt.
Aus dem kompilierten SPS-Programm kannst du leider nichts lesen.

Sollte die Quellcode-Datei auf der SPS sein, kannst du in EPAS einfach auf Datei öffnen gehen. 
Neben der Explorer Variante um eine Projektdatei zu öffnen wird ein Feld "SPS" angeboten. 
Hier muss dann noch die IP der Steuerung angegeben werden.

Zum Übertagen der Programmdatei benutzt du normal EPAS und eine Netzwerkverbindung zur SPS. 
Die beschrieben Variante mit Flash kopieren, kannst du als Backup Variante nutzen. 
Wobei hierfür die Backup Software eigentlich auch einfacher ist als SPS ausschalten, Flash ziehen, Kartenleser an Laptop, Dateien übertragen,.... 

Schulung würde ich auf jeden Fall bei Schneider machen da die ELAU Achs-Verwaltung schon sehr speziell ist.

Gruß L.T.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache auch einiges mit den MAX-4 / Cx00



> Wobei hierfür die Backup Software eigentlich auch einfacher ist als SPS  ausschalten, Flash ziehen, Kartenleser an Laptop, Dateien  übertragen,....



Hier würde ich sehr aufpassen. Ich hatte schon dass Problem, dass der MAX-4 nicht mehr von der CF bootet, wenn man Dateien mit dem Explorer kopiert.
Auch wenn man nur kopiert und die Dateien nicht verändert. Nur als Info, dass man dies besser nicht macht.
Ich nutze ausschließlich "PackDrive BackUp" mit der Funktion "Lese von CF" und dann "speichern".


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich mache auch einiges mit den MAX-4 / Cx00
> 
> ...



Danke!

Leider kann ich in meiner XP-VM keinen USB-Cardreader "zuordnen" und als gemeinsam genutztes Gerät kann "Pack Drive Backup" nicht darauf zugreifen. 
Unter Win7 läuft die Software gar nicht...

@L.T.: Danke, das werde ich probieren!


Werde das ganze jetzt mal auf einem XP PG installieren. Bin schon leicht grantig.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

> Unter Win7 läuft die Software gar nicht



Ja, dass stimmt. Es lässt sich zwar teilweise installieren aber funktionieren tut es dann doch nicht. Ich habe es auf einem Field PG mit
XP laufen. Läuft alles einwandfrei und ohne Probleme. Die Packdrive BackUp V2.0 ist sehr einfach zu bedienen, eigentlich sehr selbsterklärend.

Ich würde dir noch empfehlen, die Handbücher, Firmware..... von der folgenden Seite herunter zu laden. Irgendwann wird
dass nicht mehr verfügbar sein aufgrund des Alters

http://www.elau.com/downloads/download-pacdrive-m/documentation/handbuecher.html

Das PacDrive System finde ich richtig gut, vor allem der Gerätewechsel ist sehr einfach ( es müssen keine Parameter in das Austauschgerät
geladen werden, an defekten Steuerungen muss man nur die CF tauschen..... )

Ich programmiere seit einem Jahr mit EPAS und muss sagen, wenn man sich mal ein paar Tage damit beschäftigt, kommt man schnell klar.
Das ganze basiert ja auf CoDeSys 2.3

Gut ist auch, dass Max4 und die drei Cx00 in einer Software programmiert werden und keine Unterschiedliche Software benötigt wird. Wenn mal ein C200
defekt ist, kann man das Projekt einfach auf einen C400 / C600 konvertieren. Habe ich schon gemacht, keine Probleme.

Nur das konvertieren von Max4 auf Cx00 geht nicht so leicht, da muss man dass Programm anfassen ( nicht passende Bausteine..... )


Falls du auch noch PMC-2 Steuerungen hast, hierfür benötigst du die Software "EPAS-3 Win"

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 November 2017)

Also das Projekt aus der Steuerung laden hat einwandfrei funktioniert, danke nochmal.

Ein Image erstellen über PackDrive BackUP (in Zukunft PDBU) ist über Ethernet aber nicht möglich gewesen.
Er beginnt das Image zu erstellen, die Balken bewegen sich aber nicht und nach ca 60 Sekunden schließt sich das Programm mit einer Fehlermeldung. (Programm funktioniert nicht mehr,Fehlerbericht senden...)


Image direkt von der CF mit USB-Reader funktioniert.
Wiederherstellen auf einer normalen 4GB CF hingegen nicht.
Muss die direkt von Elau sein? Er schreibt was von einer fehlenden FDI Datei, und versucht sie auch zu formatieren. 
Beim nächsten Versuch dann leider das gleiche...

Ist jetzt aber nicht so wichtig für mich, wollte nur alles mal durchprobiert haben.


----------



## _Eddi_ (28 November 2017)

Ich hab keine Ahnung von Elau-Steuerungen, aber mal auf der CF-Karte nach dem Dateisystem geschaut? (FAT32, NTFS, exFAT?)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

> Er beginnt das Image zu erstellen, die Balken bewegen sich aber nicht  und nach ca 60 Sekunden schließt sich das Programm mit einer  Fehlermeldung.



IP Adresse UND Subnetzmaske ist auf den Elau eingestellt?




> Wiederherstellen auf einer normalen 4GB CF hingegen nicht.


Versuche mal eine kleinere ( 32MB ). Bei uns sind überwiegend SanDisk 32MB Karten verbaut ( nicht von Elau ).
Das System ist ja schon recht alt und es läuft VxWorks als Betriebssystem.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

Bezüglich des Image mit der Fehlermeldung 





> Er schreibt was von einer fehlenden FDI Datei, und versucht sie auch zu formatieren.



Du könntest alternativ mal versuchen, auf eine leere CF Karte ein leeres Image zu erzeugen und danach dein Image ( die Sicherung )
auf die CF zu spielen.

Leeres Image erzeugen:

1. PDBU auf Neu/Bearbeiten
2. Neues Image erzeugen
3. Typ, Firmwareversion auswählen => weiter
4. Die IP deines Controllers eingeben => ausführen
5. Meldung bestätigen
6. Im Startbild => Schreiben auf CF

Aber wie gesagt, ich vermute stark, dass es mit einer 4GB nicht gehen wird.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 November 2017)

IP und Subnet-Maske waren richtig eingestellt...kenne den Spaß ja von Siemens.

Witzigerweise hat es dann bei allen anderen Elau funktioniert. Nur bei der ersten nicht. 
Morgen noch 1-2 Stunden dann müsste ich mit den Backups durch sein. 

Zur Speicherkarte:
Denke auch das es an der CF(Größe) liegt, die eingebaute hatte 512MB und war von "Swissbit".
Vielleicht probiere ich es aber noch mal.

Manche Controller hatten kein Projekt auf der Karte, andere waren Passwort geschützt.
Wichtig war mir aber ohnehin mal ein Image aller Steuerungen.

Man weiß ja nie. 


Kann es eigentlich sein das es MAX4 Controller ohne Ethernetschnittstelle gibt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

> Kann es eigentlich sein das es MAX4 Controller ohne Ethernetschnittstelle gibt?



Soweit mir bekannt, hat dies jede. Beim bestellen eines MAX konnte man nur auswählen, welche Zusatzschnittstelle
man wollte ( PB Master, PB Slave, Interbus... ) und die Lizenz, wie viele Achsen er kann.

Was meinst du mit


> Manche Controller hatten kein Projekt auf der Karte, andere waren Passwort geschützt.
> Wichtig war mir aber ohnehin mal ein Image aller Steuerungen.



Das Projekt liegt doch immer auf der Karte. Wenn kein Projekt auf der Karte liegt, kann es doch keine laufende Maschine sein.



> andere waren Passwort geschützt.



Das ist natürlich ein schöner Mist


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (28 November 2017)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit
> 
> 
> Das Projekt liegt doch immer auf der Karte. Wenn kein Projekt auf der Karte liegt, kann es doch keine laufende Maschine sein.
> ...



Naja, Programmcode ist natürlich schon drauf, aber keine Projektdaten bzw Quellcode...zumindest scheint es so.
Bei manchen ging das rausladen ohne Probleme, bei anderen fand er eben nichts auf der Steuerung. 

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
L.T. hat doch geschrieben:



> Hallo Michael,
> 
> das SPS Projekt kannst du nur von der Steuerung laden wenn es auch als Quellcode auf die Steuerung übertragen wurde.
> Dies wird im Dialog zum übertragen des Programms über die Auswahl "Projekt-Datei aktualisieren" verhindert/erlaubt.
> ...




Also scheint es möglich zu sein nur das Programm laufen zu lassen ohne das ganze Projekt auf die CF-Karte zu laden.
Hab mir das so vorgestellt wie bei einem WinCC Flexible Panel.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 November 2017)

> Also scheint es möglich zu ein nur das Programm laufen zu lassen ohne das ganze Projekt auf die CF-Karte zu laden.



Ja, scheint so. Ich habe bisher immer alles auf die Steuerung übertragen. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2018)

Ich habe auch noch einmal eine Frage zu den Elau´s.
Ich habe schon einige Projekte umgesetzt ( mit Max4, C400 & C600 ). Immer problemlos, Profibusanbindung an S7 usw.... alles kein Problem.
Die Anlagen laufen gut. Nun soll an einer Anlage ein Zusatzmodul montiert werden, welches ein Fremdhersteller liefert, wir binden es nur programmtechnisch
ein.

Nun das Problem:
Dieses Zusatzmodul hat einen Beckhoff CAN Bus Koppler ( BK5110 ). Ich versuche diesen gerade bei mir im Büro an meinem Versuchs-C400 zum laufen zu bekommen.
Ich bekomme es nicht hin. CAN-Master ist parametriert, EDS Datei des BK5110 ist eingebunden, ID´s sind vergeben ( 1 + 3 ), Baudrate überall gleich eingestellt.

Aktiviere ich den CAN mittels:
CopMaActivateNode(1);
und 
CopMaActivateNode(3);

geht der C400 nicht mehr in RUN. Entferne ich den CopMaActivateNode(3) dann geht sie in RUN aber es kommt die Diagnosemeldung "Can Master gestört".

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer CAN Anbindung an Elau? Die Can Verdrahtung wurde auch schon 2x geprüft.

Danke für jegliche Unterstützung


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 August 2019)

Und mal wieder Elau...

Will einen Max-4 Controller sichern und auf ein Ersatzgerät übertragen.

Leider weiß ich die IP nicht und PAc-Drive Backup findet den Controller nicht.
CF Karte hat das Ding nicht. 

Serielle Verbindung über Null-Modem Kabel hat auch nicht funktioniert...bin aber nicht sicher ob es das richtige ist? 



Irgend welche Ideen? 

LG
Michael


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

> CF Karte hat das Ding nicht.


Ich vermute einmal das das Übertragen auf das Ersatzgerät nicht funktioniert?

Weil sichern ohne CF Karte ist ja nicht möglich ( Betriebssystem / Firmware und Projekt liegt ja auf der CF )


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 August 2019)

Nein...ich meine der Controller hat überhaupt keine CF-Slot 
Oder aber ich bin zu blöd in zu finden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

Wenn du das Projekt auf einen leeren Max4 übertragen möchtest, benötigst du eine CF-Karte.
Mit dem Elau Backup Tool erstellst du eine Image-Datei, vergibst im BackupTool eine IP, schreibst
das Image auf CF, steckst die CF in den Max4, fährst hoch und überträgst dann dein Programm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

> Nein...ich meine der Controller hat überhaupt keine CF-Slot


Die CF befindet sich im Gerät, wenn du auf das Gerät schaust, musst du den rechten Deckel
aufmachen ( ca. 4 Schrauben ), dann Deckel entfernen und du siehst direkt die CF


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

Schau mal hier ( durch das Flachband etwas versteckt ):


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 August 2019)

Alter... das ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich. 
Vielen Dank, meld dich mal wenn du im Raum Wien unterwegs bist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Alter... das ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich.



Kein Problem, ich habe auch schon gesucht 



> meld dich mal wenn du im Raum Wien unterwegs bist.


Insofern ich nicht zur Elau Programmierung verdonnert werde kann ich dies machen 

Danke!


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 August 2019)

Dachte eher an guten Wein, Bier und Grillerei.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 August 2019)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> Dachte eher an guten Wein, Bier und Grillerei.


Bin schon auf dem Weg 

Aber im Ernst, danke für das Angebot, ich fahre ab und an zu einem Kunden nach Ungarn, wenn ich mal auf
dem Weg bin schreibe ich.

Herzlichen Dank


----------

